# [Pictorial + Impression] FiiO E5 *Sample vs. Final Product*



## ClieOS

*Below is my impression of the *E5 Pre-production Sample*. Please score down to the last part of this post for my impression on the *E5 Final Product*.*

 Just got the amp an hour ago from the postman, guess I'll post a few pictures while I am waiting for the amp to charge up. An early impression will follow in next 12 hour. Remember: This is just a sample, the final production might be different. 






 The whole package





 Comparing to the E3 I got from DealExtreme





 Both amp seems to to be in life size on the box?










 The mini amps shoot out, featuring FiiO E3, E5 and Travagan's Colors





 Size comparison















 Charging - indication in blue





 Charging and turned on - indication in purple





 Turned on - indication in red

*[Frequency Response Graphs]*







 [size=xx-small]*SigmaTel is the build-in sound card of my Dell XPS420, and served as the baseline here.[/size]

*First Spectrum:*
 For those who haven't read my Colors vs. E3 thread, you can find it here. I have always prefer detail over bass boost, thus I do prefer my Travagan's Colors over the E3 (you can see on the first graph that E3's treble isn't particularly well), even when Colors does have a weaker bass output. In comparison, E5 has capable of matching Colors for its treble~mid performance and out performs on the bass region. In short, E5 has the best freq. resp. and actual SQ among the three tested.
*
 Second Spectrum:*
 As you can see, E5 bass mode isn't really a carbon copy of the E3, but the similarity is still easy to see. In short, E5's bass mode is slightly warmer and darker than E3. You might notice the difference in sub-bass region (<50Hz), but to my ears it is very hard to tell since most IEM / earphone do not do well in this region anyway.
*
 Hiss:*
 Hiss is quite noticeable on E3, but E5 does show a bit of improvement. First, unlike E3 which constantly hiss, the level of hiss on E5 vary depend on the volume you set. The higher the volume, the higher the hiss (and vise versa). Even in full volume, the hiss on E5 is still a bit less than E3. Here is a test with some IEM:





> The Hiss Test:
> SE530 - The most noticeable (in the test), still slightly less than E3's
> UM2 - Noticeable but less than SE530
> TF10 - Very very faint / close to undetectable
> ...


[UPDATE]Just went to FiiO's forum, they are already planning to redo some of the circuitry to address the hissing issue. The final production model is said to have even higher SNR (than the sample) which in term will result in less hiss.

*Electromagnetic Interference:*
 I did a simple test: I placed my cellphone ten inches away from the amp, than called it from the house phone while listening to music. For E3, interference is quite loud since it offers no shielding at all. On E5, I can still detect interference but it is faint and drowned mostly by the background music.

*Driving high impedance 'phone:*
 PK1 and HR1 - to my surprise, E5 is capable of driving both earbuds not only to good volume, but to really good quality as well.

 RE1 - Again, good performance overall.

 iM716 - the hardest to drive of all my IEM. E5 on full volume is capable of making iM716 sounds decent even in HD mode, but still yet to be called great quality, especially on the bass.

 The most out standing feature on E5, when compare to E3 or Colors, is its higher output power with such an small size. Unlike E3 or Colors which are only able to drive high impedance 'phones to relatively decent quality, E5 can easily give a rather good performance to 'phones that are generally considered to be harder to drive. Though it might fall short on driving those that are most difficult to drive, it certainly has given it best shot.
*
 Flat mode vs. Bass mode:*
 Flat mode and bass mode can be changed on the fly. In flat mode, it sounds airy and neutral with good detail. In bass mode, it sounds warm to slightly dark with an increase of bass, most noticeable on the lower mid to upper bass region. I usually stick to the flat mode cause it works best with most headphones I tried.

*Bugs:*
 The only real bug I found on my E5 sample is the power button, which is suppose to work as mute button in short press, isn't working as mute button at all. Even though it is nice to have a mute button, I personally don't find it to be much of any use either way. Hopefully this will be fixed on the final release (or maybe it is just an isolated incident). A bit of cosmetic improvement would also be good, but that is just me being picky.
 [UPDATE] FiiO has decided not to implemented the mute button. They fear that the sudden / unexpected return to loud music might be harmful to the user's hearing.

*Summery:*
 If the sample in my hands is an true indication of what to come, than I think the finished production model will very well be able to beat E3's price / performance ratio easily. I doubt there will be any amp capable of matching such an performance for a mere $20. Of course, we have yet to see the final model nor the price, but I think asking Santa for an E5 this Christmas might turn out to be one of the best audio gift of the year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Reminder:* The E5 in this impression is still a sample, according to FiiO. The final version might not be the same.

 [size=large]*[Sample vs. Final Product]*[/size] Updated Dec 13, 08!!!






*Package:*
 The packaging b/w the sample and the final production are very similar.The major difference are 1) the length of cables are different from the sample (plus you'll get a L-angled plug on the short cable). 2) The manual comes in both English and Chinese. The amp looks identical to the sample from the outside, only when you turns it on that you can tell it isn't the sample (because it uses blue light for power and red for charging, which are opposite of the original indicating color of the sample).









*Hiss:*
 I find the level of hiss on my E5 sample and final production to be almost identical. Don't feel disappointed yet, note that: the original test I posted above are conducted with E5 sample set to 90% of the maximum volume without any input (where hissing is at its loudest and most noticeable). In actual use however, I hardly ever go beyond 25% in volume when using sensitive IEM like SE530. As I said before, since hissing reduces as volume is lower, it is actual impossible to notice any hissing in use, even with hissing-prone IEM like SE530 or UM2.

*SQ:*
 I am happy to notice that the final production is actual better in SQ than the sample. Here are why:









*First Spectrum:*
 Notice that E5 final production (*FiiO Final, in purple) has a better / more linear lower end bass response than the E5 sample (in blue) in flat mode.

*Second Spectrum:*
 Notice that instead of boosting mid bass like the sample (in blue), the final production is actually resembling more like E3 and boosting more sub-bass in Bass mode. Better yet, the final production is also able to retain more detail in bass mode too.

 Overall, I'll said the final production has a better SQ than the sample. The E5 final production's frequency response is flatter, more linear in flat mode while having a bigger bass and more treble in bass mode. It is all good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Summery:*
 Although slightly higher in price than most of us expected ($25 vs. $20), I think E5 is still very much a steal in the low end portable amp market. E5 has set a new standard of price / performance ratio for all the future amps to come. Must say a big thanks here to FiiO for bring us this wonderful gadget.


----------



## yaluen

Thanks for the pics, good to see FiiO one-upping the E3!

 Although I must say it too closely resemble a certain [insert apple product], and being allergic to apples, I might have to pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 To help clear up any confusion about the availability of the E5: Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only a few members here (and else where) received samples for feedback purpose. No actual sell nor is the amp in final production yet, but I'll suspect it will be ready in less than a month._


----------



## Nocturnal310

iPod shuffle style casing.

 how much is the E5?


----------



## clownzee

Nice! how did u guys get ur hand on one so fast??


----------



## Anvil

They're samples.


----------



## nsx_23

Should we merge all the various impressions and stuff into 1 thread to make it easier?


----------



## csshih

I see an apple.

 This does not bode well.


----------



## scytheavatar

Who cares about how it looks? As long as it sound good it can look like a pile of streaming turd for all I care. 

 *waits eagerly for impressions*


----------



## Anvil

Lawyers scythe, lawyers.


----------



## spookygonk

Wait, what? There are two (height) sizes of the E3? When did that happen?


----------



## direcow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait, what? There are two (height) sizes of the E3? When did that happen?_

 

they're staggered, I believe.


----------



## ClieOS

Updated with impression.


----------



## scytheavatar

Terrific, sounds like another winner. So does flat mode add significantly to the soundstage and clarity of the phones? Does it eat up the bass?


----------



## ClieOS

Soundstage and clarity do improved. Bass doesn't seem to suffer much, if any.

 Just went to FiiO's forum, they are already planning to redo some of the circuitry to address the hissing issue. The final production model is said to have even higher SNR (than the sample) which in term will result in less hiss.


----------



## nsx_23

Interesting observations. I found that I preferred the E5 with the bass-boost mode on when listening with my Cowon D2 and SF5pros. 

 Cool review.


----------



## mikemikemike

Where are we going to purchase these? I'm not even sure where people are buying their e3's from (the site doesn't seem to offer any for sale, and don't list any U.S. retailers....).


----------



## ClieOS

There a few places the sell E3: Jaben.net (you have to send email to ask for it), mp4nation.net, dealextreme.com, head-direct.com (there are dealer in Thailand and New Sealand too). There are a few flouting on eBay as well, but their price very.


----------



## ClieOS

Impression updated on first page with E5 sample vs. final production!


----------



## ZoNtO

Clie, as always, great review and thank you for the extensive write-up and FR pictures. I really like how they flattened out it's response in the final production unit. Making it more like the original curve makes me excited to try these out with my er4p as an er4s and see how it works out! Thanks again!

 Also, I can't really complain since I'm getting this thing for 3 bucks! Yahtzee!


----------



## swanlee

So in short even at it's loudest the E5 final sample has less hiss than the E3?

 Also at what volume do you have to set it on the E5 for it to match the volume of the E3?


----------



## Nocturnal310

I hope Apple doesnt sue them like they do to nearly everyone..because E5 compliments iPod Touch as its flatter and wider as compared to E3.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swanlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So in short even at it's loudest the E5 final sample has less hiss than the E3?_

 

Yes, E5 is slightly less hiss at its loudest in comparison with E3, and the hiss gets lower as you lower the volume.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swanlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also at what volume do you have to set it on the E5 for it to match the volume of the E3?_

 

I think the gain setting on both are about the same. So max volume setting both will give about the same volume. But E5 performs better on more difficult-to-drive headphone.


----------



## swanlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, E5 is slightly less hiss at its loudest in comparison with E3, and the hiss gets lower as you lower the volume.


 I think the gain setting on both are about the same. So max volume setting both will give about the same volume. But E5 performs better on more difficult-to-drive headphone._

 

So in comparison to the E3 the volume control of the E5 really only lowers the volume from the max setting?

 So E3 = E5 at loudest volume setting?


----------



## ClieOS

Just because they have the same gain setting doesn't mean they are equal of each other.


----------



## oldschool

Looking good, I can't wait for mine to arrive..


----------



## mortonjl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldschool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking good, I can't wait for mine to arrive.._

 

yeah, just got an email that mine has been shipped.


----------



## swanlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just because they have the same gain setting doesn't mean they are equal of each other._

 

I understand, but as a general point from what you are saying the gain settings of the E5 at max volume = the same volume of the E3 which obviously had no gain settings.

 If you could detail any further SQ differences between the E3 and the E5 it would also be apreciated.

 Just patiently waiting for my E5 to get here. Still using the E3 which honestly sounds pretty decent with a Zune30 + Atrio M5 V2.


----------



## DarkScythe

Thanks for putting up the E5 Sample vs Final comparison!


----------



## dwong

iPod shuffle case, just reminds me how much of a PITA it was to find my shuffle every time i set it down somewhere =/


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, I can't wait to get the final version to compare it to the prototype. 

 Sonically, how big was the difference between proto and sample?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swanlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I understand, but as a general point from what you are saying the gain settings of the E5 at max volume = the same volume of the E3 which obviously had no gain settings.

 If you could detail any further SQ differences between the E3 and the E5 it would also be apreciated.

 Just patiently waiting for my E5 to get here. Still using the E3 which honestly sounds pretty decent with a Zune30 + Atrio M5 V2._

 

E3 does have prefixed gain setting. It is 2.5 IIRC.

 The major different comparing E3 and E5 (in bass mode) is E3 has a warmer / fuller bass. E5 bass boost is clearer, less coloration. On the other hand E5 in bass mode has better detail / treble extension.

 So if you are looking for a bigger fuller warmer bass, than E3 will probably be better for you. but if you are looking for an better, more balanced sound, the E5 is the way to go.


----------



## Brabus9999

Thanks for the review. I will definitely be ordering the RE0 with the E5.

 Gritt


----------



## Bullseye

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_E3 does have prefixed gain setting. It is 2.5 IIRC.

 The major different comparing E3 and E5 (in bass mode) is E3 has a warmer / fuller bass. E5 bass boost is clearer, less coloration. On the other hand E5 in bass mode has better detail / treble extension.

 So if you are looking for a bigger fuller warmer bass, than E3 will probably be better for you. but if you are looking for an better, more balanced sound, the E5 is the way to go._

 

Thnks for the information. However for the price of both right now i bought both. Hmm i can imagine myself changing amps with different music styles


----------



## zeus_hunt

Thanks for the review...ClieOS
 I am getting RE0 with E5.

 I m hoping it will be a great combination.

 Does E5 negate the BASS deficiencies of RE0 ?


----------



## ClieOS

RE0's bass does have good impact, buts lack overall body. E5 bass boost is able to give it more warmness and fullness which makes it more enjoyable.


----------



## zeus_hunt

Love to hear that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My package just got shipped.

 Unfortunately I don't understand
 "bass does have good impact, buts lack overall body."


----------



## shubhangam

I have an iPod Touch 1g and am planning on the following setup ->

 ipod > e5 (via 3.5-3.5) > phonak pfe 

 Any idea if the e5 is gonna be worthwhile in there?

 Thanks

 (I was thinking grey filters + bassboost should tone out things good?) (no, I just can't afford a LOD if I get the e5)


----------



## VoLTaG3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shubhangam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have an iPod Touch 1g and am planning on the following setup ->

 ipod > e5 (via 3.5-3.5) > phonak pfe 

 Any idea if the e5 is gonna be worthwhile in there?

 Thanks

 (I was thinking grey filters + bassboost should tone out things good?) (no, I just can't afford a LOD if I get the e5)_

 

Not much benefit just a huge reduction of hiss.


----------



## nsx_23

I've had a brief play with my prototype and final production spec E5, and the final spec seems to have a much tighter, well defined treble compared to the proto. Bass seems to be the same so far.


----------



## shubhangam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VoLTaG3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not much benefit just a huge reduction of hiss._

 

So, I should just cut out the fiio and get only the phonaks?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zeus_hunt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately I don't understand
 "bass does have good impact, buts lack overall body."_

 

It is like this: you can hear every stroke the drum makes and feel the initial impact, but you can't feel the resonance that should have followed behind (which shows the body of the initial impact). It makes you feel like the bass beat decays too quickly.


----------



## zeus_hunt

Thanks a lot for the wonderful explanation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I can try the setup only by next saturday


----------



## sputnik13

Does anyone have a E5 and Sony S-638/738? I'm pretty happy with the output from my 738 so far, and wondering whether E5 will provide any noticeable difference to be worth it. Of course, I understand that it generally differs from person to person as well, I'm just looking for opinions from people.

 Oh, I'm using my S-738 with my Grado SR-80 for the most part with a flat eq and one notch up on the bass boost. I like the little extra oomph, but I'm by no means a bass head, I'm finding I really like the "Grado sound". Of course my experience is fairly limited so far, but all I can say is I found it hard to use my ue sf5pro after using the Grado. I even prefer the KSC-75 over my sf5pro now because I like how much clearer and open it sounds, and the bass is much more controlled. Although, I do recall hearing that the sf5pro and SR-80 both benefit from a nice amp. I wonder whether the E5 is good enough to provide that difference (ok, I'm starting to ramble now  )

 Yeah it's "just $25" but that's "just $25" I can be spending on parts for the diy imod I wanna do  so any comments?


----------



## Gino

I have a 1st gen iPod Touch and an RE2 iem. Will this sound good with an E5? Does the amp make the sound thinner?


----------



## ihaveadumbhead

Hello i was wondering if you can hear hissing noises in IEM's with a 16 ohm Impedance?


----------



## ClieOS

I can hear hiss if volume is set over 50%. To keep hissing to minimum, try setting the source volume higher and E5 volume lower.


----------



## ihaveadumbhead

how audible would you describe this hissing? is it something that is easily ignored if the volume on the source is high enough or is it an annoyance?
 thank you.


----------



## ClieOS

With my UM2 (which is renown for picking up hiss), it is very difficult to detect hiss during music playback when the volume of the E5 is less than half. When E5 volume is less than 1/3, there simply isn't any hissing that I can detect of.


----------



## f4phantom2500

Dunno if this was mentioned earlier, but for those looking for a good deal on a Fiio E5, if you buy it with a pair of Yuin PK3's on amazon.com it's $50 (Head-Direct is the seller), whereas the PK3's are $40 by themselves. A pretty solid deal, if you want some decent earbuds; I was just buying the PK3's as a gift, ended up getting myself an E5 for $10!

Amazon.com: Yuin Pk3 and Fiio E5 Combo $49 @ Head-direct: Musical Instruments

 PS: I couldn't find this combo on Head-Direct's site. You can also get the RE2's with a Fiio E5 for the same price:

Amazon.com: RE2 In-ear Headphones and Fiio E5 Combo $49 @ Head-Direct: Musical Instruments

 If you would rather have those.


----------



## audioffile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *f4phantom2500* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PS: I couldn't find this combo on Head-Direct's site. You can also get the RE2's with a Fiio E5 for the same price:

Amazon.com: RE2 In-ear Headphones and Fiio E5 Combo $49 @ Head-Direct: Musical Instruments

 If you would rather have those._

 

Now posted at Head-Direct for $39 or $48 shipped.


----------



## audioffile

Thanks for the awesome review. I love frequency response charts. 

 This is my first portable headphone amp, so please forgive stupid questions. But, is there any problem just setting the E5 to max volume and leaving it there? 

 I ask, because it seems to sound ok, and then I can control the volume via the source. OTOH, I would never dream of using a home stereo amp at max volume, I never push my home amp past 50% for fear of clipping and speaker damage.

 Also, are you estimating volume levels? How did you determine that it was set to 90%?


----------



## ClieOS

The main issues with setting E5 volume on max are 1) E5 has hiss on high volume, and 2) you reduce the dynamic range (SNR, the range b/w the music signal and background noise) of your source. The first issue is probably going to be more apparent to your ears.

 I use to count how many steps it takes to bring max volume to zero (which are 20~30 in the older E5). However, FiiO already make improvement on the current E5 batch so it has more steps with small volume increment in each.


----------



## nonsupremous

I know the specs of the E5 say it will push a 300 ohm headphone at 12 mw, but will it REALLY drive a 300 ohm headphone properly? I am actually thinking about getting this to pair with the Yuin PK1, so I wouldn't need it to drive 300 ohms, but I was just curios. And would it be worth keeping pricing low (main goal is the size) to get this amp with the PK1?


----------



## snip3r77

I'm using the Head Direct Re0 currently. Does the E5 pair well with the iPhone?
  If I use the LOD with the E5, does it have the interference which I experience with the 3.5mm from iPhone?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Basetek

Omg...I have never seen an amp that small....But if I have my phone as a music player, won't I be getting interference ? I like how the fiio e5 looks and it's not that expensive...Will this combinations work ? - Nokia 5310 XpressMusic (about as loud as an IPod) + Audio Technica M50 + FiiO E5 ? cause if it does, I'll buy the amp right away...Another question, although it may seem - or it is - stupid : Will my headphones be louder with the amp -cause this is the job of an amplifier, right ?


----------



## kite7

Yes that is one purpose of an amplifier, to make the signal bigger so it's louder. If your source is bad and you amp a bad source, you will hear noise and imperfections.


----------



## kmhaynes

I've had an E5 for more than a year now, using it periodically with my MS1i, but constantly with my Rain, MC5, and before them S4, RE0.  It boosts each of them nicely, adding just a bit of fullness and clarity to them all.  I only hear any hissing between songs at the loudest setting on nearly all my IEMs.  I toggle the volume all the way up and then back down 2 clicks, and I hear no hissing.
   
  It is so small it makes my Fuze seem huge!


----------



## Skoobs

this is fantastically informative. thank you very much to the author.


----------

